# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Κενό στο φτέρωμα της πλάτης σε Gloster

## an.nicolaou

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. πρόσεξα σε λίγα gloster μου να δημιουργήτε χωρίστρα στην πλάτη τους. Όταν ρώτησα μου έχουν πει είναι λόγο στρες. παρουσιαστηκε σε καναρίνι 1ος χρονου και σε καναρίνι 2 χρόνο που δεν είχε την πρώτη χρονιά

----------


## jk21

ειτε διατροφικο προβλημα  ,ειτε καποιο τα μαδαει 


να δουμε φωτο

----------


## jk21

οι φωτο του Ανδρεα  ...










δεν διακρινω τιποτα παθολογικο αλλα μαλλον γενετικο !

----------


## an.nicolaou

Το πράσινο πέρσι κέρδισε το βραβείο Best consort και το Best in type. φέτος παρουσίασε το πρόβλημα. Το μπλε το παρουσίασε πριν την έκθεση. κάποιες φορές είναι πιο έντονο. 
κάποιοι είπαν είναι λόγο στρες. περιμένω να ακούσω και από εκτροφεις gloster.

----------


## jk21

> περιμένω να ακούσω και από εκτροφεις gloster.


ειναι σημαντικο να εχουμε μια γνωμη απο ατομα που ισως το εχουν συναντησει !  για μενα σιγουρα δεν εχει σχεση με στρες αλλα ειναι θεμα συνδιασμου γονιων στο ζευγαρωμα .Τι και πως δεν ξερω ,αλλα δεν ειναι ασθενεια ή κατι παρομοιο

----------


## an.nicolaou

οκ να αναμένουμε  ..  Ελπίζω κάποιοι να γνωρίζουν. τόσα χρόνια εκτρεφω gloster πρώτη φορά το βλέπω

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πρώτη φορά το βλέπω και εγώ , περίεργο ... Εκτός από γονιδιακό θέμα δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο ... Ανδρέα περίεργο , τουλάχιστόν κέρδισες τον τίτλο μην πάει στράφι ο κόπος σου .

----------


## an.nicolaou

Ναι έχω 4 απογόνους. κανένα δεν το παρουσιάζει. ένας φίλος gloster εκτροφέας μου είπε πιθανό να είναι λόγο υγρασίας και συνδιασμο  με μαλακό φτέρωμα. Απλά πρέπει να ζευγαρωσει με πιο σκληρό φτέρωμα. Πάντως η υγρασία είναι η ίδια με άλλες χρονιές. δεν μου ξαναπαρουσιαστηκε το φαινόμενο. αναμένω και από εκτροφεις gloster.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πιστεύω εάν ήταν θέμα υγρασίας στο πρώτο μπάνιο θα τελείωνε !!!

----------


## an.nicolaou

που είστε φίλοι γκλοστεράδες...

----------


## kostasm3

καλησπερα..
μπορει να ειναι θεμα στρες για καποιο λογο αυτο δεν αποκλειεται..
αλλα κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι θεμα φτερωματος...
εκτος υπαρχει κ κατι που δεν ειναι απιθανο αλλα τα πουλια τα ειδα 5καθαρα..
μιλαω για το θεμα ψειρας στο φτερωμα..

----------

